# Sale barn terminology



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm planning on taking my wether kids to the sale barn this week, but I'm confused about some of the terms they use on market reports. What does this mean : 
No. 1 kid goats: 160 - 218 cwt
No. 2/3 kids: 140 - 185 cwt
No. 1 nannies: 85 - 125 cwt

What's the difference between a No. 1 kids and No. 2/3?
Are feeder kids going to a feed lot somewhere to get fattened up and slaughter kids straight for meat? And lastly what determines if a doe is a slaughter doe or a replacement doe?

I know these are probably stupid questions and I've taken goats to the sale barn before, but I never really thought about the difference until I looked at the prices.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

when they say 160-218 thats $'s right?? every sale does it different, so this is what I get out of it, #1 kids are really good kids, they will be fat healthy ect. 2/3 would be thin and probably dairy kids. As for the feed lot thing, that just depends on the buyer, here there are not to many people that will buy a kid just to fat up and resell or butcher later on. Most are butcher now, or some are looking for some does to add to the herd. And a slaughter doe will be worn out old does, does off a dairy or old meat goats. And replacement will be young does, it sounds like you are in a area that is big on goat meat, so I would guess replacement would be ready to breed now, or almost meat goats. And these are not stupid questions, they are good questions.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think Jessica summed it up pretty good. The 160-218 is money. Usually its for 100lds meaning it you sell 2 goats an they add up to 100lds then you would get 160.00 to 218.00 dollars. I keep it simple an say its 1.60 a ld or 2.18 a ld. There arint alot of feed lots for goats not sure but from what I have learned goats weight to feed ratio isnt good. They dont convert the grain to lds very good like cattle. Not sure. The only stupid questions are the ones not asked. You will save yourself alota time an heartbreak by asking.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------

